# Ritchey Protocol wheels?



## litespeed98 (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience good or bad with the Ritchey Protocol wheelset? Thanks!


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

I have about 1000 mi on a set and have had no problems. I was 195# when I started using them in July, so they held up to my weight just fine. (I'm 158 now btw, so they did not have to work too hard for too long).


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

rogerstg said:


> I have about 1000 mi on a set and have had no problems. I was 195# when I started using them in July, so they held up to my weight just fine. (I'm 158 now btw, so they did not have to work too hard for too long).


Nice job on the weight loss. :thumbsup: BTW, I hate you. 

Ritchey wheels use a rear hub with a very narrow distance between the spoke flanges. The idea is to reduce the tension difference between the drive side and non drive side spokes. The tension may be equalized but the rear wheel doesn't have as much lateral rigidity as a wheel with wider spoke bracing. 

I learned this after asking about the Ritchey WCS wheels in the Wheels and Tire forum. Based on this feedback, and the mediocre reviews, I decided to pass.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

litespeed98 said:


> Does anyone have any experience good or bad with the Ritchey Protocol wheelset? Thanks!


Just read the reviews on this site. It's an excellent source of feedback because nobody really has any motives but to be honest. Looks like Ritchey might have had a bad run of rims; the reviews are pretty bad with a few exceptions . . .


----------



## litespeed98 (Feb 13, 2007)

Clevor said:


> Just read the reviews on this site. It's an excellent source of feedback because nobody really has any motives but to be honest. Looks like Ritchey might have had a bad run of rims; the reviews are pretty bad with a few exceptions . . .


Where are the reviews on the the protocol wheels? It shows as a new item with zero reviews.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

litespeed98 said:


> Where are the reviews on the the protocol wheels? It shows as a new item with zero reviews.


A lot of the reviews here are actually on the Protocol, but you can get the drift on their Alu clinchers:

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/wheels/wheelsets/ritchey-design/PRD_28418_2490crx.aspx

Who knows, it's possible they fixed issues on their latest wheelsets.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Clevor said:


> Just read the reviews on this site. It's an excellent source of feedback because nobody really has any motives but to be honest.


You're kidding right? :mad2: :mad2: 
People always have motives for poor reviews and stellar reviews. They also only tell you what they want you to know, not the whole story. I get the most skeptical when I see multiple posts, or common sense details left out. 

Also, on things like wheels, which are only noticeable if they fail somehow, the more that are sold, the more likely to be poor reviews.

Internet is a great source of information - both good and bad. Users just need to be aware of the difference.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I second that. 

Lots of people also post reviews only after immediate use and not "long haul" use. Also some do the exact opposite, they'll do the long haul thing and if it fails or wears down after an amount of time they'll post a negative review.

Basically do your own research and make sure that the equipment suits your type of riding and your overall use for the equipment. Nobody trains on their cosmic carbones. Well, at least I don't think they do. ;-)


----------

